# your choice of one bass lure



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

if you could only fish one bass lure all year from barely unfrozen water to 100 degree days other then some sort of soft plastic what would you pick?


----------



## dmbenjamin12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Jig

{Dave}


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rubber worm. You can do just about anything with it.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

a jig, did i say jig.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gotta say soft plastics also, love the pig n jig and its hard to beat a worm, finesse, Texas rig, curly tails, you name it. Throw in a creature bait or lizard and BOOYA


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jason_0545 said:


> if you could only fish one bass lure all year from barely unfrozen water to 100 degree days other then some sort of soft plastic what would you pick?


The JignPig!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Green pumpkin warrior worm.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The o.p. said "other than a soft plastic", so i'm gonna have to say a #5 shad rap.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lipless Crankbait!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jig n pig, fo sho!


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

i'm with bad bub, #5 shad rap. silver.

last fall in about 20 casts, i caught smallmouth, largemouth, white bass and a crappie. outstanding lure. my neighbor caught his biggest saugeye on one of them.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> The JignPig!


are you sure?


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Spinnerbait -- you can fish it fast, slow, shallow, deep. Actually, I'd go nuts restricted to one lure, but you asked the question.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

mjn88 said:


> Rubber worm. You can do just about anything with it.


Yep rig it the way for the day 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Rattletrap


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Shad rap, for sure.


----------



## Kbass (Jan 28, 2012)

Spinnerbait. I always start out with one.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with the spinnerbait as well.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Spinnerbait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Initially I say spinnerbait, but I fish so much water with cover. To be safe I'd have to go with soft plastics, probably a babybass colored senko. They are so versatile and can be used in any condition, at any time of year.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bretz56 (Feb 20, 2012)

Spinners for me as well.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone said jig'n pig.  


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

An original silver and black floating rapala.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

white redfish magic. by far my best producing lure.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Silver and Black jointed Rapala...


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Jig N Pig!


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Like most others here if I could only have 1 bait I would also go with a senko, but the OP disqualified soft plastics with his question so I'd have to pick a spinner bait. I think after the soft plastics it's the most versatile and next to the worm I've caught more fish with a white/chartreuse spinner bait than any other type of lure.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Big o 1/4 smokey joe 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Any color Baby Paca Craw


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Senko 5" no weight, rigged weedless or wacky


----------



## hay683 (May 19, 2010)

Heddon tadpolly. Perch pattern.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

The( old )Manns hardworm bait had it for 25yrs. Lost it last yr.That was my go to bait for last resort when all the others let me down.It always caught a bass!I didn't like to use all the time cause u can't find them any more.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Since the original poster said "other than some sort of soft plastic"

I would probably go with a Spinnerbait ... barely edging out a jig ... mainly because I can cover water faster with it.

:B
B


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Big o 1/4 smokey joe
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


You need to fish with my dad.... I hate that damn "o".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

3/8-1/2oz. Terminator Spinnerbait


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

SSR5 in Baby Bass


----------



## BigPark (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with a baby shad colored X-Rap


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Since you disqualified soft plastics, the only answer is the spinnerbait. Can fish it anywhere in the water column, fast or slow. Just slightly edges out the jig


----------



## Kickin' Bass (Mar 24, 2012)

Jig with a fake minnow works every time


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

white spinner bait


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

War eagle 1/2 Oz spinner bait!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

1/2 oz. Strike King Red Eye Shad - Bleeding Gizzard Shad color


----------



## Kickin' Bass (Mar 24, 2012)

It's not the size of your worm that counts 
It's how you wiggle it


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A natual hair jig with wire weed guard. with varying weights you can swim it in a shad pattern, hop it off the bottom with small craw trailer, flip it, pitch it, dash it, dart it, yo-yo it, crash it, bang it, wiggle it, jiggle it, shake it and bake it.


----------



## broon76 (Mar 28, 2012)

Black and Orange Colorado Spinner!


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

I would take a chatterbait


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Zoom Pumpkin Chartreuse lizard.


----------



## jbleach1 (Apr 6, 2011)

There's nothing like watching a Scum Frog getting wasted...


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

Rapala floating minnow chartruese


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Rebel Crawfish in Cajun, Stream, or Ditch color. Can be fished lake or stream, for smallies or largemouth.

Dan


----------



## quickset (Oct 22, 2011)

Rebel wee Craw!!


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

id go with a white green or black spiner bait depending on water conditions with a pincher trailer


----------

